

Microsoft must release email data held on Dublin server  - T-A
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-27191500

======
tzs
It's a battle of analogies.

Microsoft says a warrant to obtain email is like a warrant to search a house,
and a US court does not have the authority to order a search of a house in
another country.

The judge, on the other hand, says a warrant to obtain email is like a
subpoena for documents. A US court can order a US party to produce documents
and they must comply regardless of where they happen to store the documents.

